# Can a rotary mower yield quality 1" HOC?



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I bought a new JD Z355R this past spring before I knew much about Bermuda, and happily maintained a HOC between 2 and 2.75 inches. For that, it has been a great mower.

Come spring 2021, I want to drop my HOC to about an inch. My mower deck will go that low, and even a bit lower, but will it still yield quality results being that it is a rotary?

I'd love to have a reel mower, but don't really want 1) to take the hit on trade / sale of the Z355R or 2) double my mow time with a reel mower with half the cutting area.

I will be sand leveling in the spring too, so scalping over dips/bumps should be minimal afterward.

With all that being said, can a rotary do a good enough job at 1"? Anyone have pics of a lawn at that HOC with a rotary?

Thanks!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I can't answer your question about rotary quality (which I think the answer is probably no)
But you could get a ProMow tow behind reel mower to get the reel cut quality and lower the height below the minimum your Deere will cut to your satisfaction.

https://www.promow.com/product-category/all-products/pro-series/


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I would scalp it the lowest it will go and maintain at 1.25"


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

1" with a rotary would require a pool table flat lawn.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Not bermuda here, but I maintain at 1.25 inches with a rotary. Cutting at 1.25 is doable, but I spent a lot of time this spring spot leveling with bags of mason sand to prevent scalping and I started with a pretty flat lawn. I don't have a setting at 1 inch on my mower, but at 0.75 there is too much variation in grass length to look good.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I can mow at .665 with maybe 3 scalp marks with a rotary. But this is with a 20in mower with a rear roller.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

You're likely going to get marks at that height. I'd suggest being patient and waiting for a good triplex to come up for sale on turfnet or weeks.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

@DFWdude 
Not the best picture, but here is my back yard that I keep at just below 1". I cut it with the craftsman rotary that you see in the background... I have it set as low as it will go. It can be done but as @Ware says - the ground has to be smooth flat.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks to all for your feedback. @LBK_419 thats a good looking lawn!

Sounds like I may have to bite the bullet and go with a reel mower. The California Trimmer 25" model seems like the best option so far; widest cut, decent price for new and can cut from pretty short to decently high if need be.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

That's a great idea. That's what I use to cut the front and sides. You will love it.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

LBK_419 said:


> That's a great idea. That's what I use to cut the front and sides. You will love it.


What hoc do you have it set for? How many blades on the reel?
Thanks!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

DFWdude said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great idea. That's what I use to cut the front and sides. You will love it.
> ...


I usually leave mine on 1/2 inch unless I'm scalping and I have the 7 blade.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Honda HRR with stripe kit cut at/around 1.25-1.35 on Zorro Zoysia. Setting goes down to .75 but that's my scalp setting and wouldn't ever maintain at .75 with the roatary.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I didn't know Honda's went that low. The lowest I've ever seen on a rotary is 1".

It looks fantastic. Thinking about getting one of those striping kits. Checkmate right?


----------

